

GitHub suspends founder over sexual harassment claims - recycleme
http://money.cnn.com/2014/03/17/technology/github-sexual-harassment/index.html

======
discreteevent
What? There was no claim of sexual harassment, although the article does try
to list other cases of sexual harassment in some weird attempt to mix it up.
This needs to be flagged to starve it of the oxygen it's flailing for. Is
everything about page hits now?

